# There's an opened bag of dog food...



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

...sitting in the middle of the kitchen. All that holds it shut is a chip clip and it has been sitting there for weeks. Untouched by the uncrated dog. BUT--

She goes out of her way to put her paws up on the dryer, stick her nose in the training bag, and snoops around until she pulls out a bumper. Go figure. :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Priorities, it's all about priorities!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

so, it sounds like she's definitely NOT food driven!! She sounds like more of an adventurer!! Keeps you on your toes, I'm sure??!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a true retriever to me!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL--actually, she is food driven just not exceptionally so-

She is quite the handful and never lacking in determination. If she wants, she finds a way to get. She's the kind of dog that will defy all non-pulling devices by turning around and grabbing the leash in her mouth and physically trying to pull you toward what she wants. 

She's also the kind of girl that finds enormous sticks/logs and will not, even with food, set them down and leave them alone. No, she insists on carrying and dropping her prize the whole way and crying if I get too far ahead and she can't keep up with her treasure...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Never a dull moment at your house I bet.


----------

